# Food Safety News Thu 1/16/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 16, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 1/16/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Largest of three romaine-related outbreaks sickened 167 people in 27 states*
By News Desk on Jan 16, 2020 12:04 am Federal officials connected some of the dots in their investigation of an E. coli outbreak yesterday when they declared the outbreak over. It was one of three concurrent outbreaks linked to romaine lettuce in late 2019. A total of 167 people infected with the outbreak strain of E. coli O157:H7 were confirmed from 27 states. Illnesses started on...  Continue Reading



* CDC says U.S. portion of Fresh Express outbreak is over; 5 states impacted*
By News Desk on Jan 16, 2020 12:03 am Fresh Express Sunflower Crisp chopped salad kits were determined to be the likely source of an outbreak of E. coli O157:H7 infections that the CDC has declared over with a total of 10 victims in the United States. The victims were reported from five states – North Dakota, Minnesota, Michigan, Illinois and Georgia. Illnesses started...  Continue Reading


* Campylobacter outbreak from chicken continues in Denmark*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 16, 2020 12:02 am Almost 90 people are part of an outbreak in Denmark from Campylobacter after eating chicken meat from one slaughterhouse. Statens Serum Institut (SSI), the Danish Veterinary and Food Administration (Fødevarestyrelsen) and DTU Food – National Food Institute investigated the Campylobacter jejuni outbreak. As part of a project this past year involving the Clinical Microbiology Department...  Continue Reading


* Seattle area officials say outbreak linked to romaine appears to be over*
By News Desk on Jan 16, 2020 12:01 am The outbreak is thought to be over, but public health officials in the Seattle area continue to investigate the source of E. coli O157:H7 that infected at least 15 people and is linked to romaine lettuce. Seattle – King County Public Health has been investigating the outbreak and seven associated Evergreens restaurants in King County,...  Continue Reading


* Romaine outbreaks are over (again)*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 15, 2020 07:09 pm Another round of romaine-connected E. coli outbreaks is over, according to the Food and Drug Administration and the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Before the end came, infections of E. coli O157: H7 in 227 people saw every other person admitted to the hospital. Unlike other romaine-linked E. coli outbreaks since late 2017,...  Continue Reading


----------

